# Rockets Offer Barry Contract



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> HOUSTON -- Within minutes of the Seattle SuperSonics releasing guard Brent Barry Friday, the Houston Rockets were on the phone with Barry's agent, Arn Tellem, offering a two-year deal.
> 
> "We are offering the maximum allowed on a two-year contract," said Daryl Morey, Rockets General Manager. "We are in full pursuit."
> 
> ...


Morey says we are in full pursuit. I would like to see Brent in a Rockets jersey. He can certainly help our team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon Bones!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need another Barry on the team. I hope he's as funny as Jon.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrS-ra8QO1g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrS-ra8QO1g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrS-ra8QO1g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrS-ra8QO1g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol:

OK, Morey. You can sign him.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> :lol:
> 
> OK, Morey. You can sign him.




HA. question, what role do you guy see this guy play for us?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lingi1206 said:


> HA. question, what role do you guy see this guy play for us?


Spot up shooter, part-time PG. Barry's a very smart player, we can be very flexible with him. Liability on D, but our team D will make up for it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> HA. question, what role do you guy see this guy play for us?


Backup SG/SF. Right now we have Head/Novak as backups; it'll be good to have a veteran reserve in the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Make it happen Morey. You owe us for dumping Bonzi and that James for Howard deal...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This means Gerald Green might just get waived.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> This means Gerald Green might just get waived.


nah man, we are suppose to sign Bobby Jones to a 10 day contract, hes going to be waived


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

bronx43 said:


> This means Gerald Green might just get waived.


Hope not. If we get him we would have two dunk champs on our team. By the way what is the 2 year max? I don't want him getting a 2 year 40 million contract.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

stillfantasy said:


> Hope not. If we get him we would have two dunk champs on our team. By the way what is the 2 year max? I don't want him getting a 2 year 40 million contract.


i think its a 2 year max verterans contract


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes let's get every single Barry on the team!


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

dont u guys think he's gonna sign back with the spurs? its exactly like stackhouse, except barry and the spurs are alot more professional. spurs not gonna let barry go.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

djuhari said:


> dont u guys think he's gonna sign back with the spurs? its exactly like stackhouse, except barry and the spurs are alot more professional. spurs not gonna let barry go.


Yeah I think so too. Didn't even know that he had been bought out till I heard Jon say it on ESPN.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Itd be nice to have Barry as an addition to the team. WIth his vetarn experience he could help us


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We just have to hope he didn't like getting traded and that he doesn't want to wait 30 days.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Barry would be a decent addition but I wouldnt be devastated if we didnt get him.
But yes he would make up for the loss of Wells and put some competition between Head & himself for minutes at backup SF-SG.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets' pursuit of 6-7 free-agent guard *Brent Barry* has been largely limited to over the phone, with Barry wanting a few days before any face-to-face meetings. But they do have many connections to make the pitch.
> 
> Coach *Rick Adelman* and general manager *Daryl Morey* have spoken with Barry. Vice president/trainer *Keith Jones*, who worked with Barry when both were with the Clippers, has called. Assistant coach *Jack Sikma*, who was with Seattle when Barry was there, has talked with Barry. Guard *Tracy McGrady* shares an agent, *Arn Tellem*, with Barry.
> 
> ...


Link


Another article


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

This would be our 6th Point Guard (if you count Head). Oh how the the times changed since last year


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> This would be our 6th Point Guard (if you count Head). Oh how the the times changed since last year


I think he would be more suited for the SF/SG position. 

Anyone have any interest in Chris Andersen?




PG: Rafer Alston
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Shane Battier
PF: Louis Scola
CN: Yao Ming
6: Bobby Jackson
7: Carl Landry
8: Brent Barry
9: Chuck Hayes
10: Luther Head
11: Aaron Brooks
12: Chris Andersen
13: Gerald Green
14: Dikembe Mutombo
15: Steve Francis


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> I think he would be more suited for the SF/SG position.
> 
> Anyone have any interest in Chris Andersen?
> 
> ...


Another PF? What for?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> Another PF? What for?


We lack an athletic shot-blocker off the bench to intimidate drives to the basket.

Scola, Landry and Hayes aren't respectable shot-blockers and Dikembe's shelf-life has expired.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Brent Barry, with his court vision like PG and shooting ability, he is a perfect fit for Rockets.:worthy:*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> We lack an athletic shot-blocker off the bench to intimidate drives to the basket.
> 
> Scola, Landry and Hayes aren't respectable shot-blockers and Dikembe's shelf-life has expired.


I don't think he will be in the NBA this year, but I would give him a shot over the summer


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I really hate that the fact that teams can sign players back. The NBA should at least put something in the rules that says the team trading a player has to wait an additionaly 60 to 90 days beyond the 30 days already in place.

This would make things alot more interesting and make teams really question who they trade and don't trade. It is going to piss me off if Barry goes back to San Antonio.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

They put these 30 days to prevent guys from coming back to their previous teams immediately, like Payton did with Boston.

Instead of adding more days, they should forbid the guy from returning to the team that traded him till the next season.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

after that video, we better sign him. He deserves a grammy for "best commercial with a former nba-dunk champion"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> I think he would be more suited for the SF/SG position.


Barry is pretty much incapable of playing SF. It'll be like the opposite of Battier on D. 

Great to see our guys working hard to make a push for him though. What a burn it'll be if we can steal from the Spurs. First Scola, then Barry, thanks Spurs!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Barry is pretty much incapable of playing SF. It'll be like the opposite of Battier on D.
> 
> Great to see our guys working hard to make a push for him though. What a burn it'll be if we can steal from the Spurs. First Scola, then Barry, thanks Spurs!


Texans united!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I love yalls false hope.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> I love yalls false hope.


don't be haten Jeff Foster


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm obligated as a Brent Barry jersey owner to step in and state that Brent Barry rules.

(And, FWIW, I'm pretty sure he's going back to the Spurs.)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think if Barry waits 30 days he won't be with the Spurs in time for their playoff roster setting.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Barry is pretty much incapable of playing SF. It'll be like the opposite of Battier on D.
> 
> Great to see our guys working hard to make a push for him though. What a burn it'll be if we can steal from the Spurs. First Scola, then Barry, thanks Spurs!


Not according to 82Games.

Pop plays Barry the most at SG/SF. I would take your argument and say he's even more incapable of guarding quicker point-guards. We're 24th in the league in 3 point shooting, I think the primary reason for bringing Barry is to surround TMac and Yao with shooters that can facilitate offense.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the only way you aren't allowed on a playoff roster is if you are waived after March 1st or signed out of free agency after March 1st. If you are waived/bought out before March 1st you can sign with any team prior to the playoffs... and still be eligible to be on the roster.

That's why Cassell needs to get bought out this week so that he can sign with another contender for the playoffs

At least that is how I understand the rules.. I could be wrong.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No decision by Brent today means he doesn't sign here. It would be great if Rick made it known to him that he would be an active part of the rotation.

I just hope Luther has a great playoffs this year.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope Barry signs but I really do think this a Stackhouse thing. I dont think he ever intended to go anywhere else.

The rules need to be changed that if you are bought out you cant sign with your former team until the end of the season.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I drink the tears of rockets fans.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

right


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

FreshCo said:


> I drink the tears of rockets fans.


Your going to die of dehydration.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Free agent guard Brent Barry told FOX 26 Sports he plans to make a decision on his future later Wednesday but that decision no longer includes the Houston Rockets.
> 
> "To put it in basketball terms, the Rockets put on a full court press. But, when it was announced Yao Ming had the injury that made things pretty tough," Barry said. "It didn't cinch the decision because the Rockets have a lot to offer. Yao's injury is a big blow to the team, the city, and the rest of the league for that matter."


Link


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

FreshCo said:


> I drink the tears of rockets fans.


wow whats ur beef with us? *what goes around comes around*


----------

